
Pallet, Clojure Dev Ops like Chef and Puppet - flashingpumpkin
http://palletops.com/
======
flashingpumpkin
I really like that they opted to do everything over SSH in contrast to both
Chef and Puppet that need a client/server configuration or at least some of
their packages installed locally.

We do all of our deployments with Chef Solo and push our Cookbooks via Fabric
over SSH to our servers. Pallet is definitely something to have a deeper look
at as I don't like installing more than the bare essentials of what our apps
need on our servers for various reasons.

